# Rescued Rabbits need homes



## bunnynoses (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi, I rescued three rabbits that someone dumped outside and one surprised me with 6 babies.Now I have 9 bunnies. I have contacted rescues and the humane society with no luck, I have called vet clinics and posted on kijiji and facebook with no luck, I thought it would be easy to find homes, but I guess not. 
I have three females, I am going to foster the mother until the babies are old enough to be adopted, so in the mean time I have two other females that need homes.
They are mostly white with tan and chocolate markings.

I am in Toronto, Ontario.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh those bunnies are really cute! Too bad I'm so far away.

Good luck! I hope you find homes for them soon.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 4, 2013)

Sending you our prayers, they are all so cute.


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for rescuing those adorable bunnies! Hope you can soon find good homes for all of them needing a new home, hopefully someone here will be able to help give them a home.


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks, I am hoping to find homes for them all. Here are some more pictures. These are the 6 babies, they are 12 days old today and their eyes are open now and they are so cute. One is black, one is mostly white with a little tan around the eyes, two are white with black markings and two are white with tan markings. The two bigger rabbits are together and get along great, it would be nice to adopt these two together.


----------



## Kittiebot (Jun 5, 2013)

Adorable! Good luck!


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 5, 2013)

Adorable! I definitely hope one of those babies turns out Male :biggrin2:


----------



## kmaben (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I need the little one with the brown spots on his widdle nose and ears. Helluva drive to Canada.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh gosh those bunnies are cute! I hope they find a home soon. ray:


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 6, 2013)

I am sure at least one will be male. They are so cute. Thanks


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 8, 2013)

Today another female that I rescued just gave birth to 5 babies, I have 14 bunnies now and hopefully I can find them homes.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 9, 2013)

I would love to see some pictures of the new guys! I will definitely be wanting another bunny at some point... just a matter of when.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh gosh, its hard enough to manage one bunny, but 14! That has to be hard. At least most of them are babies. Hopefully you'll find some good homes for them. Can't wait to see some pictures of the new guys!


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi, I got a few pictures of the babies, it is hard to take nice pictures when they running and bouncing up and down, the last picture is an adult, I think she is pregnant to. I bought a playpen and let her get some fresh air and eat some grass. 

I will post more better ones soon.


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 13, 2013)

Awww, they are so adorable! They make me want one! Yes, I'm a bunny addict! lol But my two little does are a handful in a small house! Hope you will be able to find wonderful forever homes for those adorable baby buns when the time comes! Thanks for those pix!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 13, 2013)

Aww, I really like them all! I love the one with black spots on either side of its nose. SO CUTE!!! I really wish I was close enough to adopt one. I'm sure you'll find some homes for them as they are lovely bunnies and hard to resist.


----------



## ladysown (Jun 13, 2013)

so a litter of black, broken black and broken red. Nice.  should sell well for you. Are you sure the adults are all female? so you aren't going to have anymore surprises?


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 13, 2013)

yes, they are all females, I am quite sure the third one is going to give birth too.

I hope the babies can be adopted, as I have no room to separate the babies and to feed and care for them all, my house is like a zoo. 

If the rescue does not take them, I will have to adopt them all out.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 13, 2013)

bunnynoses said:


> yes, they are all females, I am quite sure the third one is going to give birth too.
> 
> I hope the babies can be adopted, as I have no room to separate the babies and to feed and care for them all, my house is like a zoo.
> 
> If the rescue does not take them, I will have to adopt them all out.



Once you sex them, post pictures of them gender wise! I definitely want one.


----------



## ladysown (Jun 14, 2013)

You can always get them up to me here near London. I've got people waiting for small buns like that.  I do some limited rescue so helping out with those buns would be welcome enough (if you can get them to me that is).


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 14, 2013)

J.Bosley said:


> Once you sex them, post pictures of them gender wise! I definitely want one.



I will post more pictures, I tried to sex them but they are so small and can't tell yet.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 14, 2013)

ladysown said:


> You can always get them up to me here near London. I've got people waiting for small buns like that.  I do some limited rescue so helping out with those buns would be welcome enough (if you can get them to me that is).



I can definitely help with transporting these guys! I have kennels and drive.


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 14, 2013)

ladysown said:


> You can always get them up to me here near London. I've got people waiting for small buns like that.  I do some limited rescue so helping out with those buns would be welcome enough (if you can get them to me that is).



Hi, thanks for the offer, I may have to take you up on that. How many bunnies do you take in? Do you have a website?
Do you take adults? 
The third one is going to have babies very soon, I feel them kicking. I will have way too many bunnies.


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 15, 2013)

J.Bosley said:


> I can definitely help with transporting these guys! I have kennels and drive.



Thank you so much, I hope you can take one into your home when they are ready.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 15, 2013)

:goodluck


----------



## molly (Jun 15, 2013)

Have you contacted Rabbit Rescue Inc. to see if they can help? www.rabbitrescue.ca You should also contact Greenwood Park Animal Hospital to see if they have any other suggestions or any potential homes www.drmunn.ca

Good luck!


----------



## ladysown (Jun 16, 2013)

I currently have three empty cages. Taking in a pregnant doe is not an issue, I have nestboxes available.

Let's see what we can work out eh?  PM me if desired.


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 16, 2013)

molly said:


> Have you contacted Rabbit Rescue Inc. to see if they can help? www.rabbitrescue.ca You should also contact Greenwood Park Animal Hospital to see if they have any other suggestions or any potential homes www.drmunn.ca
> 
> Good luck!



I have contacted the rescue and they cannot help me. I will try the animal hospital, never heard of them but will contact them, thanks.


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 16, 2013)

ladysown said:


> I currently have three empty cages. Taking in a pregnant doe is not an issue, I have nestboxes available.
> 
> Let's see what we can work out eh?  PM me if desired.



Thanks, the third bunny gave birth to five babies last night, now I have 19 rabbits in my home, I went from 3 rabbits to 19 in 26 days, that is crazy. 
I am so worried. 

Maybe you can take the first litter and mom? They I can care for the other two moms and babies, they are too young to move.


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 16, 2013)

Here are five of the babies, now three weeks old. I will post the fifth one in the post below.


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is the fifth baby.


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 16, 2013)

They are just darling! I want them all! lol I don't know how anyone could resist those cute little bunnies!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh they are so cute! Like Tauntz said I don't know how any one could resist them! So cute! I better stop looking here or I might end up with a bunch of baby bunnies, lol.


----------



## ladysown (Jun 16, 2013)

I have moved bunnies of all ages totally without issue. From newborn to three weeks old. The kits don't mind, and the moms are just fine. They continue to do their job, if not it's easy enough to assist them.

Just plunk them in a small box (if they aren't already in a nestbox) and just move them. Seriously, they will do just fine.

They are fine looking kits.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 16, 2013)

PM me if rides are needed! 

If you plan to keep a litter Bunnynoses, let me know and I will take a Male at some point. If not, any Male will do! Just thought if you were going to keep one Mom and a litter I'd help you by taking one.


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 16, 2013)

It sounds like you may have found some help/homes for those darling bunnies! That is wonderful! Hope it works out! They deserve wonderful homes when they are ready!


----------



## Watts76 (Jun 17, 2013)

I would love to give one of those babies a forever home! I'm looking for a baby girl.


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 18, 2013)

Great, two bunnies will have a home, from the two posters above, I tried to sex them, but too tiny right now. Thanks


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 18, 2013)

Yay! Its not surprising though knowing how cute they are!


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 18, 2013)

:woohoo That's wonderful that you have found 2 of them homes with members here at RO! Hopefully you & everyone here will be able to get progress reports & pix through posts here at RO once they are old enough to go to their new homes! I'm big on following up! lol Wish the others the best in finding a wonderful forever home when the time comes!


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 20, 2013)

Any updates on the Adults and Babies?


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi, here is a video of the mother rabbit feeding her 6 babies, the rescue is taking the babies and mother on the 29th. I will still have the two other litters, 10 babies. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/kgoml2nZ7sk[/ame]


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 21, 2013)

Here are the babies at 21 days old, they are so cute and playful. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/j3m9ifjyFRA[/ame]


----------



## molly (Jun 22, 2013)

Which rescue? Rabbit Rescue Inc. or another one?


----------



## kmaben (Jun 22, 2013)

Did you fastforward that video? They made me dizzy with all of their moving and popcorning. Lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

I love those videos! The babies are so cute! I loved them nursing on their momma and running around! SO cute!!!


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 23, 2013)

kmaben said:


> Did you fastforward that video? They made me dizzy with all of their moving and popcorning. Lol



This is how fast they run. lol


----------



## bunnynoses (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, I brought the 6 babies and the mother to the rescue but it was at a flea market and there was a booth right beside them that sold speakers and the music was blarring , my bunnies were terrified. One kid came and poked his hands through the cage and keep poking them, one little girl open the door and started to pick up a baby and would not stop when I told her. 
The rescue goes to the flea market to adopt them out on the weekends. But I was so worried about them. They are staying overnight, two of them are getting adopted but I have to take the mother and the other babies back as they have no room for them. I will be adopting them out myself as this was a very stressful situation for them. I did not hear from the rescue if any one else is going to adopt them yet. I was going to take them back but I have so many rabbits that I left them there. 

So if any one is interested I still will have the other two litters, 10 babies and 4 left of this litter. I will post pictures of them.


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 30, 2013)

Wonder if they could get a booth in a quieter area of the flea market. Doesn't sound like it was in a good spot especially for animals hoping to find a good home. Think I would have been terrified too, & I'm not a bunny! I'm a human and the loud noise/music blaring in my ears does not relax me & gets on my nerves after awhile. I hope you can find them all good, loving homes. Oh, do you have a flyer of care & other helpful information for the new bunny parents? Being in a flea market it seems there would be allot of people just looking around & making impulse buys so they would at least need a care sheet with helpful info. Also, I would have a brochure/info sheet with each bunny with this web site as a resource for new bunny parents to ask questions & meet other bunny people. Wishing you and all your bunnies the best in finding wonderful families for each of them! They are so cute wish I could take one or two!


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 30, 2013)

You know I am interested! In a wee little male bunny  And we always love updates.


----------



## bunnynoses (Jul 1, 2013)

Tauntz said:


> Wonder if they could get a booth in a quieter area of the flea market. Doesn't sound like it was in a good spot especially for animals hoping to find a good home. Think I would have been terrified too, & I'm not a bunny! I'm a human and the loud noise/music blaring in my ears does not relax me & gets on my nerves after awhile. I hope you can find them all good, loving homes. Oh, do you have a flyer of care & other helpful information for the new bunny parents? Being in a flea market it seems there would be allot of people just looking around & making impulse buys so they would at least need a care sheet with helpful info. Also, I would have a brochure/info sheet with each bunny with this web site as a resource for new bunny parents to ask questions & meet other bunny people. Wishing you and all your bunnies the best in finding wonderful families for each of them! They are so cute wish I could take one or two!



There is no were else that they can move. They are right beside the vegetable stands and the music place, it looks like they are selling them for meat. It looks bad. The flea market is not a good place, I am not bringing them back there. 
When I try finding homes for them I will make out a care sheet and I could put this forum as a reference, thanks for letting me know. 
Thanks


----------



## bunnynoses (Jul 1, 2013)

J.Bosley said:


> You know I am interested! In a wee little male bunny  And we always love updates.



Do you want one of the 5 week old babies, It looks like there are 3 males. The red and white, and the two black and white. 

They will be 6 weeks next Friday.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 2, 2013)

bunnynoses said:


> Do you want one of the 5 week old babies, It looks like there are 3 males. The red and white, and the two black and white.
> 
> They will be 6 weeks next Friday.



I'm actually out of town for two weeks! And still need to build a cage... but if that's the litter you want me to take one from, deal. If not I'd love to wait.


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh, hooray! You have at least one member wanting a bunny!!!! I love it when it works out for everyone especially the bunnies!!!! Hope all the buns can find wonderful homes!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay! I hope J.Bosley can get one soon! Its awesome!  That's why I love RO!


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah.... just have to get another cage! plus Chive needs to get fixed, so I might have to wait for another litter... *sigh*


----------



## bunnynoses (Jul 3, 2013)

J.Bosley said:


> Yeah.... just have to get another cage! plus Chive needs to get fixed, so I might have to wait for another litter... *sigh*



I don't have the first litter any more, I gave them to a pet store to adopt out along with the mother, if the mother does not get adopted then I will take her back, 19 bunnies was very overwhelming for me to care for,I have three dogs and many birds to care for, I had not time left for anything else, I still have the other two litters, which makes it 12 rabbits, but the babies are still young and not too much work yet. 

They are getting cuter by the day, I will post pictures soon.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jul 3, 2013)

Sounds good!


----------

